# Stop Self Snitching!



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had too many Xtra large boxes so couldn't fit every package in my car. So I tell one of the colored vest guys and has him come over. The guy listens to what is glaringly obvious but goes, "sorry, I have to write you up. Write down your name on this paper."

So I take the pen and paper and write

MR. MEOFF

Hand it back and mentioned that my first name was Jack. He didn't frown or laugh so I don't know if he got it. O just know I wasn't gonna help him screw me over. Do that on your own time.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Jack Meoff. My name is Ben Dover 

Once I had a route with 7 oversized boxes. I drive a midsize suv. I barely fit them all inside. Couldn’t even see through the back. It was the shortest route ever.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hi Jack Meoff. My name is Ben Dover
> 
> Once I had a route with 7 oversized boxes. I drive a midsize suv. I barely fit them all inside. Couldn't even see through the back. It was the shortest route ever.


That's why you have side mirrors


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Had too many Xtra large boxes so couldn't fit every package in my car. So I tell one of the colored vest guys and has him come over. The guy listens to what is glaringly obvious but goes, "sorry, I have to write you up. Write down your name on this paper."
> 
> So I take the pen and paper and write
> 
> ...


You don't get to pick your own route? We do at my station.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

OJL said:


> You don't get to pick your own route? We do at my station.


Nope what happens if no one wants a route ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They don't care, Unprofessional mail coming your way.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They can find out the name associated with that route by looking it up on the laptop.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Nope what happens if no one wants a route ?


It'll sit there until the next block of drivers come. If it's routes leftover from the previous day, they will sometimes put them out for the 10/ 10:30 am blocks and then put the current days routes out at 11am. But for the most part, all the routes are put out at 10am. If you're lucky to grab an early block, you get the pick of the litter. The bs blocks are what's left as the day progresses.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

OJL said:


> It'll sit there until the next block of drivers come. If it's routes leftover from the previous day, they will sometimes put them out for the 10/ 10:30 am blocks and then put the current days routes out at 11am. But for the most part, all the routes are put out at 10am. If you're lucky to grab an early block, you get the pick of the litter. The bs blocks are what's left as the day progresses.


Wow that's a nice for the drivers


----------

